# en espérant que + mode



## futaro

Y a-t-il une différence entre :

En espérant qu´il fera beau

et

En espérant qu´il fasse beau.

Je doute entre les deux, car ils me semblent tous deux correctes.

Merci pour votre aide.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil espérer que + mode.


----------



## balibamba

"En espérant qu'il fasse beau" me semble plus adapté et grammaticalement correct
pour utiliser le futur "fera" on dire plutôt
"espérons qu'il fera beau"

en fait tu me mets le doute...


----------



## maraki35605

Je pense qu'en principe on utilise Subjonctif avec le verbe espérer, au moins selon les regles grammaticales. Pourtant, à l'oral on n'applique pas souvent les regles. Qu'est-ce qui est maintenant plus fréquent à l'oral (Indicatif ou Subjonctif) et pourquoi, ça je ne le connais pas.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Espérer semble être une exception, il se construit normalement avec l'indicatif (sauf à la forme négative). Pourtant, il semble qu'on l'utilisait autrefois avec le subjonctif.

On le rencontre encore quelquefois suivi du subjonctif, peut-être par assimilation avec "souhaiter" dont le sens d'espérer est devenu proche.


----------



## itka

Il y a quelques verbes comme ça... La règle dit une chose mais dans la pratique, ce n'est pas aussi évident...

_"En espérant qu'il fasse beau"_ : qui ne dit pas ça ? et pourtant "la règle", paraît-il, préconise l'indicatif. La règle pour les gens qui étudient le français, parce que nous, on n'a pas appris de règle et on le dit tout le temps.

De même, dans la réponse de Punky :


> _"Pourtant, il semble qu'on l'utilisait autrefois avec le subjonctif_."


 on trouve "il semble" avec l'indicatif... J'ai dit ici-même et sûrement plus d'une fois, qu'il impliquait le subjonctif, il faudrait donc dire : _"Il semble qu'on l'ait utilisé autrefois avec le subjonctif..."_
Je veux bien mais pourtant, excepté quelques puristes, qui oserait dire que la phrase citée n'est pas correcte ? On l'entend très souvent dans la bouche des francophones.

Il ne suffit sans doute pas de dire indicatif ou subjonctif, il faudrait aussi préciser les temps...les temps grammaticaux et les indicateurs de temps... 

Finalement, je crois que la question est encore plus complexe qu'on ne le pense généralement et je ne suis pas sûre qu'on puisse y apporter une réponse simple en quelques lignes. Pardon pour cette absence de réponse !


----------



## geostan

En principe, _espérer _est suivi de l'indicatif. Après le participe présent ou l'impératif, les francophones trouvent naturel d'employer le subjonctif. Personnellement, j'hésite à employer le subjonctif après ce verbe, sauf à la forme interrogative ou négative. 

Ma recommandation pour les non-francophones, c'est d'employer l'indicatif. On est presque toujours certain de ne pas se tromper.

Cheers!


----------



## Thomas1

geostan said:


> En principe, _espérer _est suivi de l'indicatif. Après le participe présent ou l'impératif, les francophones trouvent naturel d'employer le subjonctif. Personnellement, j'hésite à employer le subjonctif après ce verbe, sauf à la forme interrogative ou négative.



Serait-elle la même chose comme par exemple dans le cas de _penser, croire_ ?



> Ma recommandation pour les non-francophones, c'est d'employer l'indicatif. On est presque toujours certain de ne pas se tromper.
> 
> Cheers!


Quant au verbe espérer c'est exactement ce que ma prof toujours dit, espérer + indicatif, elle aussi dit que la faut de l'utiliser avec le subjonctif est très fréquente. C'est la première fois quand j'ai entendu que espérer peut s'utiliser avec le subjonctif à la forme interrogative ou négative.

Thomas


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ouh la la ! question complexe et controversée ; deux exemples : 



			
				Geostan said:
			
		

> Après le participe présent ou l'impératif, les francophones trouvent naturel d'employer le subjonctif.


C'est assez vrai, et pourtant on dira, en fin de lettre p. ex. : _*en espérant* que vous *pourrez* me recevoir, je vous prie ..._



			
				Itka said:
			
		

> et je ne suis pas sûre qu'on puisse y apporter une réponse simple


Elle eût pu également écrire : _et je ne suis pas sûre qu'on *pourra* y apporter une réponse simple ..._

Je n'ai pas présentement Grevisse sous la main, mais je suis sûr qu'on pourra / qu'on pourrait y trouver quantité d'exemples, puisés aux meilleurs auteurs, allant dans le sens de la double pratique.


----------



## mtmjr

Dans ma classe de français, on apprend que ces verbes prennent l'indicatif (sauf à la forme interrogative ou négative): espérer, penser, croire

Souhaiter, pourtant, prend le subjonctif.  De ce que je lis ici, est-ce que c'est vrai que les locuteur natifs ne se sentent pas concernés par quel temps on utilise?


----------



## itka

En général, nous savons très bien quel temps utiliser ! C'est pour l'expliquer clairement et simplement que ce n'est pas facile...


----------



## futaro

Bon, je ne pensais pas que ma question allait provoquer tant de réponses. Je remercie à tous ceux qui ont bien voulu m´aider. Malheureusement, je suis toujours dans le même doute. J´ai l´impression que l´on peut utiliser les deux formes, cependant, il doit nécessairement en avoir une qui soit correcte.


----------



## itka

futaro said:


> il doit nécessairement y en avoir une qui soit correcte.



Non, pas _nécessairement_...

Ce que les francophones t'ont dit c'est que :
- tu peux choisir, entre les deux, le mode qui exprime le mieux ce que tu veux dire. Si tu veux introduire une idée d'incertitude, emploie le subjonctif. Les meilleurs auteurs le font.
- si tu veux simplement rester au plus près de la grammaire, emploie l'indicatif : la règle qu'on enseigne aux étrangers dit que le verbe "espérer" se construit avec l'indicatif, tu éviteras ainsi toute critique formelle.


----------



## Icetrance

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Itka! 

Quoi qu'on en dise, il n'est pas incorrect de d'employer le subjonctif après le verbe "espérer." Comme l'a dit si pertinemment Itka, les meilleurs auteurs le faisaient et le font toujours. Son emploi par les natifs est bel et bien justifié.

Dire aux francophones non-natifs de n'utiliser que l'indicatif après le verbe "espérer" constituterait une grosse erreur, àma. Tout dépend du feeling du locuteur. Ceci dit, il y a pas mal de cas où l'on n'a pas le choix entre l'indicatif et le subjonctif.

Moi, je dirais tout naturellement: _Je vais au casino en espérant que je gagne le gros lot_ (comme si je vais le gagner, mais qui sait LOL)


----------



## janpol

je vais au casino en espérant gagner...
La question posée là a déjà été évoquée et elle a déjà provoqué des réponses passionnées...
C'est le fait qu'on considére "espérer" et "souhaiter" comme quasi synonymes qui provoque cette confusion.
Le dico historique indique des origines tellement différentes que cela justifie l'emploi de l'indicatif après "espérer" et celui du subjonctif après "souhaiter" : "espérer" a eu longtemps le sens d'"attendre" un événement dont on a la certitude qu'il ARRIVERA (la naissance d'un bébé lorsque la grossesse est confirmée, par exemple, le verbe espagnol "esperar" qui signifie "attendre" exprime encore ce rapport, la chasse "à l'esper" qui se pratique en Camargue et que Daudet évoque dans l'une des nouvelles des "Lettres de mon moulin" montre également ce rapport entre "espoir" et "attente".
Selon Alain Rey, avec "souhaiter", on serait en pleine incertitude : "souhaiter", ce serait "promettre sans trop s'engager" d'où l'utilisation du mode du doute...


----------



## Icetrance

Pour moi, il me semble tout naturel d'employer le subjonctif après "espérer" dans certaines situations. Personne ne m'en jète jamais de drôles de regards. Mes amis font d'ailleurs de même.


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> je vais au casino en espérant gagner...
> 
> "espérer" a eu longtemps le sens d'"attendre" ...


 
Avec le participe présent, j'utiliserais aussi l'infinitif dans cet exemple. Ou alors... _et j'espère gagner/que je gagnerai._ 

Je souligne que le verbe espérer a encore le sens d'attendre dans certaines régions. Je pense entres autres à certains Acadiens qui disent « _espère moi sur le corner_ » plutôt que « _attends-moi au coin_ ». 


> [Régional]Attendre (qqn). J’espère ma femme, l’autobus.


 
Aucun francophone « natif » (enfin je ne crois pas) ne dirait _j'espère qu'il fasse beau et chaud. _Il n'est donc en principe pas plus logique de dire en _espérant qu'il fasse beau et chaud... _et pourtant j'admets comme d'autres qu'avec le participe présent, le subjonctif ne choque pas.

Cela dit, si j'espère gagner/qu'il fera beau et chaud... je n'en ai pas la certitude et je ne m'y attend pas non plus. Surtout pas dans le cas du gros lot du casino ou au Québec en janvier. On nage ici en pleine incertitude.  Vaudrait peut-être mieux dire je souhaite.


----------



## merallca

bonjour,
Sur une carte, j'ai écris la phrase ci-dessous et depuis deux jours je n'arrêtes pas d'y penser.Est-elle incorrecte ?

En espèrant que votre amour soit éternel ....?
(ou sera éternel plutôt)

merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonsoir Merallca et bienvenue sur les forums WR ! 

La grammaire de ta phrase est bien correcte, surtout si tu mets l'indicatif. (Certains grammairiens recommandent en effet d'éviter le subjonctif après _espérer_…)

_En espérant que votre amour *sera* éternel…_


----------



## merallca

Bonjour Maitre Capello, merci pour ton message de bienvenue 

Malheureusement, sur la carte j'ai écris la première formulation (en espérant que votre amour soit éternel) C'est fou de faire des fautes pour des p'tites phrases comme cela, je ne suis pas contente de moi 
Enfin, ce n'est pas la fin du monde...

A bientôt pour d'autres corrections...


----------



## Gwynplaine

Moi je ne trouve pas ça incorrect, de mettre le subjonctif !
On dit bien : _En espérant que tu viennes me voir..._, non ?


----------



## newg

Hello et bienvenue merallca, 

Ne te tracasse pas, d'une parce que moi j'aurais mis le subjonctif et que la plupart des Français n'y feront même pas attention à la lecture. 

Je dirais :
En espérant que tu sois là quand je serai revenu.
En espérant que tu seras là quand je serai revenu.

Je ne fais pas de réelle distinction et les deux me semblent justes grammaticalement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gwynplaine said:


> Moi je ne trouve pas ça incorrect, de mettre le subjonctif !
> On dit bien : _En espérant que tu viennes me voir..._, non ?





newg said:


> les deux me semblent justes grammaticalement.


Disons plutôt que les deux sont accetables, mais que le mode naturel est l'indicatif. Voici ce qu'en dit Grevisse :


> _Espérer  que_ est suivi, normalement, de  l’indic. Cependant on trouve le subj., le verbe se  rapprochant alors des verbes comme _souhaiter_ ou des verbes de  sentiment. Hanse désapprouve cet  emploi, qui « supprime la différence essentielle » entre _espérer_, « qui exprime une  confiance dans la réalisation du fait » et _souhaiter_. Le subj. « peut être plus facilement toléré  après l’impératif _espérons_, qui  traduit davantage une invitation à espérer […] ou après _ on pourrait espérer_ ».


----------

